# 2011 Chelan Century Challenge - Saturday June 25



## lccooper (Mar 2, 2009)

This beautiful ride around Lake Chelan and the Chelan Valley. The ride has grown over 30% in each of the last 2 years. We expect to host 511 riders in 2011.

Unlike some places around the Pacific Northwest the sun shines here in the Chelan Valley 

Ride Date:Saturday, June 25, 2011
Location: Chelan, WA (Don Morse Park)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8C0pl1DTMc

The Chelan Century Challenge consists of three (3) loops, each between 30 to 40 miles in length, combining challenging hills with captivating scenery. Each loop has an elevation gain of more than 2,500 feet with all three loops totaling 8,606 feet of elevation gain. Riders are encouraged to complete all three loops in sequence, but are free to ride only the first loop or the first and second loop if they wish. The ride passes through orchards and vineyards into the mountainous terrain surrounding Lake Chelan; one of the world’s most spectacular glacial carved lakes with some of Washington State’s most impressive scenery. McNeil Canyon will be timed but this is not a race. Just strive for a personal best.


----------



## lccooper (Mar 2, 2009)

I forgot the URL http://www.chelancenturychallenge.com

Please join us on Facebook we are posting 2 or three times a week. Facebook is the best place to get the latest information on the ride. http://www.facebook.com/chelancenturychallenge


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks for posting this, the ride looks interesting.


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

i did this ride (well, the first two loops anyway) 2 years ago and it was awesome. extremely well organized and amazing beautiful scenery. highly recommended. mcneil canyon is an asskicker of a climb.


----------

